# Damn loose dog



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Rotten neighbor's rotten dog (from across the street) found a place to squeeze into my back yard. Hens making a ruckus, I knew something wrong. I got out there as quick as I could (over 60 and move slow) to find this nasty smallish dog terrorizing my hens. I yelled at it and I think it must have figured out that if I got hold of it, I would have killed it with my bare hands, and after a couple of last lunges at my girls, it ran to the place where it got in and squeezed itself back out. I have blocked that, and my girls are all ok now except for poor Izabella (one of my black australorps) who lost a great quantity of tail and back-end feathers (it was cornered in a nest box and turned tail to the dog). One of my amber-whites hid so well I couldn't find her, but after more than an hour came out unharmed. Yup, it is time to get me a gun. I know it is the owner's fault, not the dog's, but the law won't let me shoot the owner.


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

I've had the same issues here. I have a neighbor who let's three dogs run loose. They terrorize the whole street by digging under fences which lets other predators in and tearing through trash on trash day. 

They also get in my yard and go after my chickens. I confronted the owner and he said he doesn't believe a dog should be penned up. He said this standing in front of 6 kennels used to keep his hunting dogs ... the hypocrite.

I told him my chickens are worth more to me than his dogs and I'd have to shoot them if they kept digging into my yard and killing me chickens. His response was, "you gotta do what you gotta do". That's all I needed to hear. 

I hope it works out for you and your hen is ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad your chickens are okay. How scary for you and them! Pump bb gun works wonders.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

It's good your chickens are ok! I hate little dogs.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Tatters (formerly Izabella) is fine and laying again, although she has changed nesting boxes to a safer one. Sounds like your neighbor has no love for the loose dogs, not caring if they live or die. You would probably be doing the dogs a favor. You are right to call him a hypocrit, since he confines the ones he values. This way he gets you to solve his problem without being out even the cost of bullets. Sounds like a dirtbag to me.



Apopkacluckers said:


> I've had the same issues here. I have a neighbor who let's three dogs run loose. They terrorize the whole street by digging under fences which lets other predators in and tearing through trash on trash day.
> 
> They also get in my yard and go after my chickens. I confronted the owner and he said he doesn't believe a dog should be penned up. He said this standing in front of 6 kennels used to keep his hunting dogs ... the hypocrite.
> 
> ...


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

kjohnstone said:


> Tatters (formerly Izabella) is fine and laying again, although she has changed nesting boxes to a safer one. Sounds like your neighbor has no love for the loose dogs, not caring if they live or die. You would probably be doing the dogs a favor. You are right to call him a hypocrit, since he confines the ones he values. This way he gets you to solve his problem without being out even the cost of bullets. Sounds like a dirtbag to me.


I have 3 packs (6-8 dogs per pack) of loose dogs... I can't blame their owners because they don't have them.

I keep calling animal control but alas they escape or evade the dog catcher. I don't care if I sound heartless, they need to go somewhere else. If it's a kill shelter, so be it. If it's a happy family, that's better but they aren't doing any good as mating strays. Did I mention they are mostly dachshund and chihuahua mixes but they are also medium to large mutts that look like pit mixes.

They aren't mean, just destructive.


----------



## nzpouter (Sep 7, 2012)

is it legal to shoot them in your area?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Yup, shooting is legal, letting dog/s run loose is not.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

If you want to know for sure just call the sherif dept. and ask. I live in Arkansas and if the animal is coming on your property and destroying stuff & killing animals the officers that came out when I called said, "shoot them." Just make sure they are shot dead on your property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is a thought to make it easier for you there is a cage you can make and bait it so that the animal when it goes inside and bites the bait the door slams shut (we used to tie a hot dog to the string cuz it is easily torn when bit at which allowed the cage door to drop easily). In Hawaii we called them mongoose traps and due to the small size of the dogs they would be easy to trap cuz the size of the cage don't need to be really big. That way you could haul them off to a shelter or shoot when they are caught instead of trying to catch them in the act. Just an idea. I have had lots of problems with those kind of people it is sad and frustrating. I am so sorry your going through that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, I'm hoping for now that the problem is solved (hopefully not temporarily) Guy who lives there has grown son who doesn't live there, but comes over daily to do shade-tree mechaniking. (dad has all the tools)... TT guy's ex-wife (mother of son), told her I didn't know which of them the dog belongs to (turns out, son). Advised her to advise son to control dog or it would be shot, she understands, recently lost a couple of chickens to dogs as well. She passed it on, he said...I didn't know Karen had chickens...(see how quiet a flock is when no roo). I'm also replacing the temporary fence with permanent. Always intended to do it, maybe done within week, we'll see how it goes. The fence should be proof against '***** as well, I hope.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Glad your chickens are okay. How scary for you and them! Pump bb gun works wonders.


a 12ga with OObuck does a better job

if i have to choose between my birds being killed or some stray
my flock wins out every time 
the reason being is stray dogs don't make my breakfast
but my chickens do

if the dog owner doesn't care if your birds die then i have no real problem with plugging their pooch if it shows up looking to do harm


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> If you want to know for sure just call the sherif dept. and ask. I live in Arkansas and if the animal is coming on your property and destroying stuff & killing animals the officers that came out when I called said, "shoot them." Just make sure they are shot dead on your property.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


It's the law in NC that you can do that. Animal control told me I had the right to do it, however normally I use a BB gun and drive them away. Smart ones don't come back. However after a neighbor called the police, I found out from the local sheriffs department it's against the law to shoot at a stray dog on your property. This is why now my whole danged property is fenced in. If one jumps that fence it is dead. I don't give a rats backside what the county PD wants to say about it.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Out here I am blessed to have neighbors who own guns and we all will use them and we don't mess with BBguns. Now I have used rat shot in my 22 to show a neighbors dog I mean business, but not kill him. Didn't want to destroy a friendship and that's the only reason I used rat shot in my 22 instead of something else. I hate killing animals, but also hate going out and finding my chickens dead every where. We don't have any animal control to deal with stuff so we have to do it ourself. Had a coyote that kept coming to close to our house ten feet is WAY to close! Neighbor told me he saw it two nights in a row and to warn my kids about it and said he'd take care of it. He did few nights latter. Told my hubby I wanted to fence the three acres we have. He said we would look unsocial. I rolled my eyes and said I so what I don't care. Well after years of living out here he wishes we had fenced it. Guess maybe I should have pushed for it to be fenced.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Hildar I don't blame you on not giving a rats back side. I fully understand! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> Hildar I don't blame you on not giving a rats back side. I fully understand!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I got after a neighbor the other day about his big rooster. I caught it trying to come into my yard. When I threw a rock at it, his wife complained big time. I told him right outright that if he comes over my fence and into my yard. I will be having some chicken soup for supper. I try and keep show birds here and good breeding stock I wont tolerate a stray rooster coming in and breeding with my girls. If he wants more hens for that boy let him go buy some.

Dogs I don't eat. But just one of them ever gets in this yard it will be called drop dead Fred. I have told all of my neighbors the same thing, and went over the county ordinances, it states that I can shoot any dog on my property that attacks one of my family or harms one of my farm animals, so next time its the shotgun. No and's, ifs or buts about it. The dog wont be leaving my yard alive. If the local police try to take me to jail about it. I will take them to court for obstruction of justice.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Hildar 
I am having similar issues though slightly different and it is so frustrating. I have a neighbor who has by last count 15 roosters and 6 hens. She don't do anything with them just lets them roam and feeds and waters them. The hens stay hid a lot under her storage shed and the roosters are so frustrated I witnessed one grab a beak full of grass and mate with the ground. I am serious! no lie! I was so shocked my mouth gapped open so large a horse fly could have made a home in it. I have other caged birds finches, a button quail, parakeet and a love bird and I knew through reading that they will do that sometimes out of frustration due to not having a mate, but never in all my years of raising chickens have I ever witnessed that. The chickens have destroyed my flowers so I will have to try again to talk to her about it. Really don't want to have bad blood between us, but I will be planting flowers and vegetables from now on so she has to do something. It's not fair to me to have to deal with un-penned chickens and the damage they do. The neighbor on the other side of me when I asked him to pen his chickens he told me put up a three foot high fence around my flower bed. What a joke! His flies up in trees to roost at night. Guess his will just be ending up dead. Very sad cuz I like them both and it don't have to be this way. They are good neighbors other then this. 
It's not just dogs but it can be any animal that is allowed to roam that is a problem that includes chickens. When mine was roaming free I told both neighbors if thy are a bother in ANY WAY let me know and I will take care of it. Sad that they don't extend the same courtesy to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> Hildar
> I am having similar issues though slightly different and it is so frustrating. I have a neighbor who has by last count 15 roosters and 6 hens. She don't do anything with them just lets them roam and feeds and waters them. The hens stay hid a lot under her storage shed and the roosters are so frustrated I witnessed one grab a beak full of grass and mate with the ground. I am serious! no lie! I was so shocked my mouth gapped open so large a horse fly could have made a home in it. I have other caged birds finches, a button quail, parakeet and a love bird and I knew through reading that they will do that sometimes out of frustration due to not having a mate, but never in all my years of raising chickens have I ever witnessed that. The chickens have destroyed my flowers so I will have to try again to talk to her about it. Really don't want to have bad blood between us, but I will be planting flowers and vegetables from now on so she has to do something. It's not fair to me to have to deal with un-penned chickens and the damage they do. The neighbor on the other side of me when I asked him to pen his chickens he told me put up a three foot high fence around my flower bed. What a joke! His flies up in trees to roost at night. Guess his will just be ending up dead. Very sad cuz I like them both and it don't have to be this way. They are good neighbors other then this.
> It's not just dogs but it can be any animal that is allowed to roam that is a problem that includes chickens. When mine was roaming free I told both neighbors if thy are a bother in ANY WAY let me know and I will take care of it. Sad that they don't extend the same courtesy to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


You need to do like my mom did, she got tired of the neighbors guinea hens flying up on our roof at 6 am in the morning and making so much noise. She told the man if he didn't do something she would kill them. One morning I heard shots, and went out and she had shot 5 of the 6 of them. She fixed them up for supper that night and invited the neighbor over to share the meal with us. He never knew it was his Guineas but he sure liked her cooking.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

OH MY! Lol I read that to my husband and he had a really good chuckle!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I laughed about it after he left that night. However we never did see (Or hear) his other guinea, so I guess it either stayed at home or headed for the hills. My mom cooked him up a stew one day and took it over she never told him what was in there for meat or that his rabbit had been eating all of the garden up, but he ate it and enjoyed it. He asked a week later if we had seen his rabbit. My mom was so calm about it, and said "yes, it was in your stew the other day" We never had another issue with any of his animals. But the look on his face that day was priceless. I have to say though for a 68 year old woman she was still a good shot, and a great cook.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Both are wonderful attributes to have in a lady. I sure wish people would just be considerate. It would make life nicer and easier too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

You 2 are killing me :d


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> You 2 are killing me :d


If only I could kill the rooster across the road the same way by making him laugh himself to death. I drove him away about 4 times already, he is looking for a way to sneak in.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I was just thinking the same thing. 

I am beginning to think I need to hire a hit man for the pesky ones ruining my flower beds. One with the attitude of the terminator. Any of you have a rooster that fits that bill that you wanna sell just let me know! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.
> 
> I am beginning to think I need to hire a hit man for the pesky ones ruining my flower beds. One with the attitude of the terminator. Any of you have a rooster that fits that bill that you wanna sell just let me know! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Well if the rooster comes over that fence. He will be losing a head. then I will send son over to neighbors with some chicken pie.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Update on my situation....
Neighbor is getting rid of her chickens. (Praise God!) Take a guess at why..... Well it's hilarious really it is because you see they are starting to ruin her newly made flower beds. 
Is it not something how people do not care if it hurts you, but goodness when it is their irritation or hurt it's a different story. I am glad I will be able to enjoy gardening with out losing flowers and mulching three times a year. I am thrilled!!! 
Absolutely thrilled!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I know my chickens tick me off some days when they get in the garden, however when it comes bug season they eat all the bugs from my garden and normally that helps me to get a better crop.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Ours is landscaping and vegetable gardening and the ladies chickens have eaten 25 dollars worth of pansies I bought and didn't even get to enjoy them for a week because in less then that they were gone! Watched them come three times a day to eat and running them off didn't help, they always returned. I don't know what kind of crop you have but they will scratch and fluff in all bare soil and scratch out mulch to get to the soil and eat the lettuce and greens so I can't see how that helps one get a better crop they just destroy by up rooting and eat my crops and flower beds. What are you growing?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Only thing I saw a person did to make the chickens a being it to the gardening is put chicken wire around the garden areas they wanted weeded and not allow them to have access to the crop. It was domes walk ways all around the crop for the chickens to travel in and eat the weeds and she placed wire down to keep them from fluffing holes. Now that was a cool set up!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Not "being it" but a "benefit" to the garden. I didn't double check before sending. Any way you can figure it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

MIne go around eating the bugs, however though it's only after the crops get up a ways. Not sure how big your yard is but I have 5 acres and the small property with 1 acre, that is why they have plenty of food, and don't eat everything, instead they eat some things that I leave out just for them to eat and then they leave the garden alone. Last year I fenced in a small part of the garden and the other part was left alone. The part that I left alone came great and no bugs, the part that I fenced in I lost 90% of my crops to bugs, and bunnies. I cover my seedlings for 3 weeks, then let the chickens do their things. They always leave things alone, once it's up a bit.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

I have had the same issue here in MA.
I called the local police who came to talk to the owner.
The owner was then fined when it happened again and the officer threatened to take the dogs if the problem persisted.
They were more careful about the dogs after that.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Hildar,
I have three acres and both neighbors on the sides of me that has chickens have three acres also, but they come and fluff in my flower beds and eat my stuff. The acreage does no good.  They will still go where there is soft soil and tender plants. I am tired of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

anakonia said:


> Hildar,
> I have three acres and both neighbors on the sides of me that has chickens have three acres also, but they come and fluff in my flower beds and eat my stuff. The acreage does no good.  They will still go where there is soft soil and tender plants. I am tired of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


do you have a good big cooking pot?

do you like fresh..... really fresh poultry?

if the owner doesn't care to take steps

so they stay home maybe they would

wise up if they start coming up missing

catch my drift?

either deal with it or deal with them


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I do not enjoy plucking them I only do chickens for eggs so there will be no pot or plucking done. Easier said then done... There are kids that play just beyond my tree line in the back of our property. Anyway I will shut up bout it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> do you have a good big cooking pot?
> 
> do you like fresh..... really fresh poultry?
> 
> ...


I have a neighbors rooster that is about ready to go in a cooking pot. I got cussed out by the postal service the lady that delivered my package got attacked by a rooster and she cussed me out. I told her to go cuss at the neighbors it's theirs not mine. All of mine are in my fenced in yard, and his run all over the neighborhood. Ticks me off. And after one of his roosters got in my yard the other day I am so about ready to take the shot gun out and start shooting. Oh and I got attacked getting my dang mail.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> I do not enjoy plucking them I only do chickens for eggs so there will be no pot or plucking done. Easier said then done... There are kids that play just beyond my tree line in the back of our property. Anyway I will shut up bout it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


If they tore up my flowers I would enjoy tearing out every single feather. believe me the neighbors will find out how much I enjoy plucking out feathers when I bring them a nice fresh batch of chicken and biscuits.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

Just as with neighbor's dogs having no place on your property, neighbor's chickens also have no right. You can Kill them if you choose. 
You can report them to the local police and they will get warned and then if they do not take care of the problem , they will get fined, and if that doesn't work they will have their right to own chickens taken away.
I get really mad because those people give the rest of us a bad name and make it harder to pass ordinances which allow responsible people to keep chickens in many townships.

The neighbor should replace your flowers and pen up their birds. 

If they cannot be responsible and respectful of their neighbor's property and hard work in the garden or safety from a rotten roo, then they should not have chickens. 

It is no different from dogs.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

dcfrenkel said:


> Just as with neighbor's dogs having no place on your property, neighbor's chickens also have no right. You can Kill them if you choose.
> You can report them to the local police and they will get warned and then if they do not take care of the problem , they will get fined, and if that doesn't work they will have their right to own chickens taken away.
> I get really mad because those people give the rest of us a bad name and make it harder to pass ordinances which allow responsible people to keep chickens in many townships.
> 
> ...


I love staying on my neighbors good sides, however. I will not keep having a rooster come in my yard breeding with my girls. Luckily I don't sell the eggs from the hens I have down here, but had they have been the ones that I do, I would be taking my neighbor to court real fast I get between $35 and $60 per dozen and I can not sell mutts. I also didn't like little poo baby going after my little man, if that rooster ever tries to fight my little game again through the pen, he will lose his head.

So far in the past week my son has been attacked by the neighbors rooster at my mailbox, The postal worker has been attacked by the neighbors rooster delivering my mail. And I have been attacked by him 2 times in 3 days getting the mail. That along with having his roosters son in my yard is enough to throw me way past royally ticked off.

One more attack on anyone around here, and I will be having the police out to handle the matter. I don't have the time, to mess with neighbors roosters.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

dcfrenkel 
I agree with what you said! Sadly I live out in the country and there is nothing you can do, but ask and if not penned or controlled (as in chickens and dogs) all you can do is kill them. (I have talked to the law about it years ago and that is what they said) I have to get a good clean safe shot to do that. A child's life or any life is worth more then a loss in anything. Time, patience and opportunity is all needed sometime for a good safe kill. Saddest part for me is the people not being considerate I considered friends not just neighbors. I was venting and joking around at the same time earlier, but people grow tired of it as I can understand so I am done. 

I will say this if I got attacked I would just grab that rooster and do the dirty deed on the spot. Now I am not just saying that, that is what we did to a game rooster that Dad decided was going to be dinner. 
We was sick of him attacking us, so when he bit my arm I grabbed his neck and yelled at my dad. I was eight back then and I let Dad do the killing. I wish these were attacking me because it would make a kill easier cuz I am not opposed to grabbing a chicken and physically killing them. No possible stray bullet that way and nothing hurt, but the one needing exterminated! I am not being a big talker I am serious and very concerned that ONLY THE CHICKENS get killed. Wish you the best of luck on killing that nasty rooster Hildar!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> dcfrenkel
> I agree with what you said! Sadly I live out in the country and there is nothing you can do, but ask and if not penned or controlled (as in chickens and dogs) all you can do is kill them. (I have talked to the law about it years ago and that is what they said) I have to get a good clean safe shot to do that. A child's life or any life is worth more then a loss in anything. Time, patience and opportunity is all needed sometime for a good safe kill. Saddest part for me is the people not being considerate I considered friends not just neighbors. I was venting and joking around at the same time earlier, but people grow tired of it as I can understand so I am done.
> 
> I will say this if I got attacked I would just grab that rooster and do the dirty deed on the spot. Now I am not just saying that, that is what we did to a game rooster that Dad decided was going to be dinner.
> ...


I am waiting on the wrong person to get attacked and see my neighbor loose his whole home because he is way to stupid to put up a fence. I can't understand people like that. They don't even put water out there for the chickens. I thought about trying to make friends with the young one and then get a hold of him and rid them of a part of their issues, however he isn't the bigger issue, the daddy rooster is the bigger issue, and he needs to be dealt with. I believe if he got dealt with the younger rooster would stay at their place and leave us alone. Because with just 1 hen the older daddy rooster is driving the son away and he thinks he can come here. I told them way last year to get rid of the baby because it was a rooster but Ricky's wife said it was so cute she wanted it. Now they don't want any of them.

I am about ready to tell him that we can put an ad on craigslist and see if someone will come catch both roosters and the hen after dark some night. At least then they can cull the daddy for food and keep the younger rooster. The wife still wants them though but Ricky doesn't.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

I am thankful I don't have to deal with that mess, One neighbor with a lot of acres and cow, I live on almost 10 acres about 700 ft to the road, my back yard is triple fenced , and my dogs hang out in the yard all day looking over the coop, at night they get fully locked in the coop when the dogs come inside


----------

